# Not-Aus & Anlagen-Aus ... Unterschied?



## Syntaxfehler (15 September 2006)

Hallo,

in unseren Betrieb stossen wir massiv immer bei den Fachausdruck Not-Aus und Anlagen-Aus.

Kann mir definitiv jemand den Unterschied  zwischen beiden sagen!?

Gruß Syny


----------



## nade (16 September 2006)

Also lasse mich da gerne verbesser, aber Not-Aus ist die Anlage abschalten das keine weitere Gefahr mehr von ausgehen kann. Dies kann auch bedeuten das Magnetventile weiterhin einen Pneumatik oder Hydraulikzylinder unter druck halten.
Ebenso das zb Kunststoffschmelzen der kritische Prozessablauf zuerst zu ende durch gefahren wird und die Anlage erst dann zum Stillstand kommt, weil der Aushärdende Kunststoff die Maschine bei wiederanlauf Zerstören könnte und damit wiederrum Gefaht von ausgehen könnte.
Anlage Aus ist das Programm fertig abarbeiten und Anlage geht in "Ruheposition".


----------



## Vbxler (17 September 2006)

Hi Syntaxfehler,

also Grundsätzlich muss da mal auf die entsprechenden Normen verwiesen werden.

* EN 418 Sicherheit von Maschinen NOT-AUS-Einrichtung
* EN 292 Sicherheit von Maschinen
* EN 60204  Elektrische Ausrüstung von lndustriemaschinen

Aus der EN60204 kann man entnehmen:

Gesteuertes Stillsetzen: 
Das Stillsetzen einer Maschinenbewegung durch z. B. Zurücksetzen des elektrischen Befehlssignals auf Null, 
sobald das Stop-Signal von der Steuerung erkannt worden ist, jedoch bleibt die elektrische Energie zu den 
Maschinen-Antriebselementen während des Stillsetzvorganges erhalten.

In der EN418:

Die NOT-AUS-Funktion muß wirken:
    –  entweder nach Stop-Kategorie 0, d.h. Stillsetzen durch:
    –  unmittelbares Abtrennen der Energiezufuhr zu dem/den Maschinen-Antriebselement(en)
    –  oder mechanische Unterbrechung (Auskuppeln) zwischen gefährlichen 
    Elementen und ihren Antriebselementen, und, falls notwendig, durch Bremsen 
    (ungesteuertes Stillsetzen)

    –  oder nach Stop-Kategorie 1: Ein gesteuertes Stillsetzen
    mit Energiezufuhr zu dem/den Antriebselement(en), um
    den Halt zu erreichen und nachfolgend, nach erreichtem
    Stillstand, Unterbrechung der Energiezufuhr.

Diese Normen müssen ja bei euch in der Firma aufliegen.
Bei Unklarheiten bei Sicherheitsfragen ist es gut wenn man sich 
mal wieder diese Unterlagen durchsieht. 

Servus


Vbxler


----------



## Syntaxfehler (17 September 2006)

Danke. Das war schon ne gute Erklärung. Werde mir mal diese Normen durchlesen. Es gibt ja nichts neugieriges wie ein Elektroniker ))

Gruß Syny


----------

